# CSA and not working



## ablaze

hey, as u all know recently applied 2 CSA as darren stopped my maintenance well he has walked out his job.. where do i stand on him paying me?


----------



## MummyJade

Hi didnt want to read and run, but i know my mum went through CSA before when i was younger, as soon as she is home i will ask her about it and let you know. I know the father dont have to pay if he has the children so many times a week but that is sleeping not just hours together x


----------



## krissi

If he is receiving benefits he won't pay you anything if he is still looking for work he is still liable for payments x


----------



## khartnett

I thought they took it soom out of there benefit before they receive it coz he still has to pay for his child, thats what my mates ex has to do.


----------



## brownhairedmom

In Canada it accumulates. You can't just quit your job and not pay child support. Whatever you were supposed to pay during the time you're jobless, you do eventually have to make up for. I would assume they must have something like that there too. It would be really unfair if the person paying child support (Be it the man or woman) could just quit their job to stop paying for their kids


----------



## krissi

Not sure about that we never did when i used to work doing benefits x May have changed though x


----------



## Younglutonmum

I think you'll get what is known as the flat rate which is £5 a week from his benefits. Shocking isn't it??

I'm entitled to a whole £9 a week form my ex, like that's going to get me far!!


----------



## Younglutonmum

Just checked online for you hunni & if he is claiming benefits he will have to pay you £5 a week still. The site says a flat rate of £5 is payable if - 

&#8226; they are getting certain benefits, or
&#8226; the partner they live with
gets Income Support,
income-based Jobseeker&#8217;s
Allowance or Pension Credit.

The flat rate is £5 &#8211; no matter
how many children are involved.

I pulled this from www.cmoptions.org

A really good site regarding child maintainance & the changes which are taking place from October 2008


----------



## ablaze

£5 a week? sickening!


----------



## hypnorm

Dippy Yvanne said:


> £5 a week? sickening!

That wont even buy an economy pack of nappies! this government sucks!


----------



## Younglutonmum

I know, it's an absolute joke!!!


----------

